# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Albo

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 23-09-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 17-09-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Shfletues (browser) i avancuar" (postuar 23-09-2003 nga edspace)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24235

Titulli: "Leter ish te  dashurit te ishdashures time" (postuar 23-09-2003 nga Dreri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24234

Titulli: "Cfare lloj muzike pelqeni ?" (postuar 23-09-2003 nga tironsi per qef)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24232

Titulli: "Për çfarë degë të studjoj unë?" (postuar 22-09-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24226

Titulli: "Rusia shpionon SeCG ?" (postuar 22-09-2003 nga Jase)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24222

Titulli: "Atje ku sundojne Xhahilet...." (postuar 22-09-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24219

Titulli: "Qendrimi i Shqiptareve ndaj njerezve me te meta mendore???" (postuar 22-09-2003 nga Khalid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24216

Titulli: "Ofertë për emigrantët në NY" (postuar 22-09-2003 nga ArbenPerlleshi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24214

Titulli: "Unë jam...." (postuar 22-09-2003 nga frozen22)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24210

Titulli: "Lajmerim" (postuar 22-09-2003 nga nitROSHI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24209

Titulli: "ja po e bej dhe une prezantimin tim" (postuar 22-09-2003 nga kajsia)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24207

Titulli: "C'mendime keni per Islamail Qemalin" (postuar 22-09-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24206

Titulli: "Pyesni psikologun per problemet tuaja" (postuar 22-09-2003 nga KOMFORT LUX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24204

Titulli: "Nuk keni pas nevoje per me e fshije temen time !!!!" (postuar 22-09-2003 nga Amaz|ng)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24203

Titulli: "Vizita e Kryetarit Moisiu në SHBA" (postuar 22-09-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24201

Titulli: "Wrestling." (postuar 21-09-2003 nga bayern)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24199

Titulli: "Edhe një pogradecar më shumë nuk besoj se i bën dëm këti forumi?..." (postuar 21-09-2003 nga Ardi_Pg_ID)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24198

Titulli: "Anëtar i ri" (postuar 21-09-2003 nga traveller228)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24196

Titulli: "Teksti &quot; Ushtari Rruges &quot;" (postuar 21-09-2003 nga tironsi per qef)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24195

Titulli: "dua nje aop" (postuar 21-09-2003 nga ivushka)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24194

Titulli: "Përshëndetje të gjithve" (postuar 21-09-2003 nga BarBie_GirL)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24191

Titulli: "gjejeni pak" (postuar 21-09-2003 nga KOMFORT LUX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24187

Titulli: "ankese per abigail" (postuar 21-09-2003 nga KOMFORT LUX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24186

Titulli: "Shenjat e hipokriteve" (postuar 21-09-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24184

Titulli: "Përshëndetje" (postuar 21-09-2003 nga xhejms_bond666)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24181

Titulli: "Antique" (postuar 21-09-2003 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24178

Titulli: "Hapet Chati n'forum" (postuar 21-09-2003 nga MiLaNiStE)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24175

Titulli: "Ankese per Orso" (postuar 21-09-2003 nga AIRON^BOY)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24174

Titulli: "Misteri i Kishes dhe Eskatologjia" (postuar 21-09-2003 nga Matrix)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24170

Titulli: "Në Ëndrra" (postuar 21-09-2003 nga kajsia)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24169

Titulli: "Cfare duhet te bejne te shpetuarit?" (postuar 21-09-2003 nga Matrix)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24168

Titulli: "Histori Islame" (postuar 21-09-2003 nga aluando)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24164

Titulli: "Fjale Zemre" (postuar 21-09-2003 nga aluando)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24163

Titulli: "Do ti beje balle gazeta &quot;Koha Jone&quot; Neopiramidave shteterore ?" (postuar 21-09-2003 nga lis)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24161

Titulli: "Ku mund t'i gjej tropojanët?" (postuar 21-09-2003 nga bukuroshe vogel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24160

Titulli: "per TROPOJEN" (postuar 21-09-2003 nga bukuroshe vogel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24159

Titulli: "Jetoje jeten ?!" (postuar 21-09-2003 nga tironsi per qef)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24157

Titulli: "Ajri i Tiranes i Qelbur" (postuar 21-09-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24155

Titulli: "Ne lidhje me mediat amerikane" (postuar 21-09-2003 nga Flavia80)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24154

Titulli: "The Lord Of The Rings - Komente" (postuar 21-09-2003 nga Aragorn I)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24153

Titulli: "Arvanitasit dhe prejardhja e grekëve" (postuar 20-09-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24151

Titulli: "Ja ku po dal edhe unë!" (postuar 20-09-2003 nga Blerim London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24147

Titulli: "kerkese per tu bere aop #shqiperia,#ndihme" (postuar 20-09-2003 nga Permetare^Bosto)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24135

Titulli: "Jam GJirokastriti dhe dua aop te dhoma me e madhe e albasoul #shqiperia" (postuar 20-09-2003 nga GJirokastriti)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24132

Titulli: "Terheqje vemendje staffit #shqiperia Po behen abuzime" (postuar 20-09-2003 nga Sc0rpi0)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24130

Titulli: "Gënjeshtrat" (postuar 20-09-2003 nga WOLF POWER)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24127

Titulli: "Unë jam Valentini.." (postuar 20-09-2003 nga addam)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24126

Titulli: "Poezi nga shkrimtarë shqiptarë" (postuar 20-09-2003 nga addam)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24125

Titulli: "A ekziston feminizmi shqiptar?" (postuar 20-09-2003 nga Ullmar Qvick)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24124

Titulli: "Po prezantohem edhe unë një herë si shokët" (postuar 20-09-2003 nga )
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24123

Titulli: "Hajduti Vodafon dhe vjedhës të tjerë" (postuar 20-09-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24113

Titulli: "Sdi ca kam ?" (postuar 20-09-2003 nga Annaaa)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24109

Titulli: "Përshëndetje nga Gerti (i mencuri)" (postuar 20-09-2003 nga i mencuri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24108

Titulli: "Na shkruani fierake dhe elbasanllinj" (postuar 20-09-2003 nga Fieraku_UK)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24107

Titulli: "Ankes per Djal Serioz" (postuar 20-09-2003 nga Don Zhuan)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24106

Titulli: "per ata qe duan te behen qytetare amerikane" (postuar 20-09-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24104

Titulli: "Bashkimi I Shqiperise Me Trojet E Tjera Shqiptare.krijimi I Nje Shqiperie Te Madhe." (postuar 20-09-2003 nga il_primo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24103

Titulli: "doberman....." (postuar 20-09-2003 nga addam)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24092

Titulli: "Kostume kombëtare shqiptare" (postuar 20-09-2003 nga pekomeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24088

Titulli: "5-vjetori i vrasjes së kolonel Ahmet Krasniqit" (postuar 20-09-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24083

Titulli: "Ej Ka Mundesi Te Me Pranoni Dhe Mua Ne Stafin Tuaj" (postuar 20-09-2003 nga liza_2003)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24082

Titulli: "Si vlerësoni ju radiostacionet në gjuhën shqipe?" (postuar 20-09-2003 nga Ullmar Qvick)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24081

Titulli: "Sfond" (postuar 20-09-2003 nga BenAlbani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24080

Titulli: "Shqiptarët e Malit të Zi dhe bashkëpunimi gjithëshqiptar" (postuar 20-09-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24079

Titulli: "Poezi dhe mentalitete" (postuar 20-09-2003 nga pelin)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24075

Titulli: "Ulet numri i pikëve të pranimit për në Kanada" (postuar 19-09-2003 nga Henri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24073

Titulli: "Ankese ndaj sop GENTIT" (postuar 19-09-2003 nga AIRON^BOY)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24067

Titulli: "Sa e rendesishme eshte politika ne jeten e shqiptareve" (postuar 19-09-2003 nga Di68)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24058

Titulli: "24 ore te mbeldhura aty ketu" (postuar 19-09-2003 nga kulla)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24056

Titulli: "C'na duhen zgjedhjet?!" (postuar 19-09-2003 nga karaburuni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24053

Titulli: "Kosovë: Plaçkitet shtëpia e Adem Demaçit" (postuar 19-09-2003 nga mani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24051

Titulli: "Zbulim Interesant" (postuar 19-09-2003 nga StterollA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24049

Titulli: "Ortodoks, Orthodoks apo Orthodhoks?" (postuar 19-09-2003 nga une jam Z...)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24047

Titulli: "Po bashkangjis edhe unë foton time" (postuar 19-09-2003 nga igli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24046

Titulli: "ahahahahah PArmist me shkive.." (postuar 19-09-2003 nga UnKn0wN)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24045

Titulli: "Sondazh" (postuar 19-09-2003 nga Blye-boy)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24044

Titulli: "Bill Gates kryeson listen e me te pasurve ne usa per te 10tin vit rreshtazi." (postuar 19-09-2003 nga Kuqalashja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24042

Titulli: "Përshëndetje dhe Mirësejugjeta" (postuar 19-09-2003 nga &quot;KINGU-1&quot :shkelje syri: 
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24035

Titulli: "student shqipetar qe studjone ne universtetin e east london UEL)" (postuar 19-09-2003 nga sersilada777)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24034

Titulli: "Kush Mund ti fitoj zgjedhjet e sivjetshem?" (postuar 19-09-2003 nga Bledari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24025

Titulli: "Ankese per Unkn0un Aop te #shqiperia" (postuar 19-09-2003 nga Parmisti)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24022

Titulli: "Klubi i Ajaksit" (postuar 19-09-2003 nga julian tako)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24020

Titulli: "'Katastrofa' e SIDA-s kërcënon Evropën" (postuar 19-09-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24019

Titulli: "Klintoni, clirimtari i Kosoves ne Prishtine." (postuar 19-09-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24017

Titulli: "Nxenesi Tritol Shtepise Se Drejtoreshes" (postuar 19-09-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24016

Titulli: "Cila rubrikë ju pëlqen më së shumti" (postuar 19-09-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24015

Titulli: "Një film italian ku aktorët flasin shqip.." (postuar 19-09-2003 nga addam)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24012

Titulli: "Si te ndertojme Historine e Kreditit." (postuar 19-09-2003 nga R2T)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24006

Titulli: "Intervistë me Prof. Fadil Sulejmanin" (postuar 19-09-2003 nga StterollA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24005

Titulli: "Zbulohet punishtja e falsifikimit te dokumenteve" (postuar 19-09-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24003

Titulli: "Cili eshte morali i kesaj barcolete" (postuar 18-09-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24002

Titulli: "Ke ka marre malli per Colin, te lexoj ket artikullin me poshte" (postuar 18-09-2003 nga krokodili_73)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23999

Titulli: "Bayern Munchen" (postuar 18-09-2003 nga Don Zhuan)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23995

Titulli: "A kerecenohet Shqiperia nga jasht???" (postuar 18-09-2003 nga Khalid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23992

Titulli: "11 Shtatori, plagë që nuk shërohet" (postuar 18-09-2003 nga addam)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23990

Titulli: "Me duart në m-t..." (postuar 18-09-2003 nga Ullmar Qvick)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23987

Titulli: "A e përkrahni krijimin e Bshkimit Shqipëri-Kosovë?" (postuar 18-09-2003 nga Hekurani1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23986

Titulli: "Cilin nga keto qytete do ta votonit per kryeqytet te Unionit Shqiperi-Kosove?" (postuar 18-09-2003 nga Hekurani1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23985

Titulli: "Njohja e Dipllomave të Univ. te Prishtinës në Shqipëri" (postuar 18-09-2003 nga Henri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23984

Titulli: "Cfare do te ndodhi sikur...?!" (postuar 18-09-2003 nga kundraRRYMES)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23978

Titulli: "Titulli'''" (postuar 18-09-2003 nga nitROSHI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23976

Titulli: "Jennifer Lopez djeg fustanin e nuserise" (postuar 18-09-2003 nga Asteroid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23975

Titulli: "Mesuesi qe shkruante me 2 duar" (postuar 18-09-2003 nga jk2)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23974

Titulli: "Hajt mirë se ju gjeta o burra e gra" (postuar 18-09-2003 nga Parmisti)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23973

Titulli: "Ankese per Unkn0un Aop te #shqiperia" (postuar 18-09-2003 nga EDUARDI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23972

Titulli: "Prezantimi im." (postuar 18-09-2003 nga EDUARDI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23970

Titulli: "Erdha edhe unë" (postuar 18-09-2003 nga Andriy)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23969

Titulli: "Kerkese Per Aop Ne kanalin me te madh #shqiperia." (postuar 18-09-2003 nga EDUARDI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23968

Titulli: "Ku humben Milionat e Koncertit te Prishtines?" (postuar 18-09-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23967

Titulli: "Si ta lidh kravaten?" (postuar 18-09-2003 nga kosovarja18)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23965

Titulli: "Poetit..........." (postuar 18-09-2003 nga Der Albaner)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23962

Titulli: "Nga prapaskenat e epokës hoxhiste" (postuar 18-09-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23961

Titulli: "Cili shtet na urren me shum..." (postuar 18-09-2003 nga angelgirl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23959

Titulli: "Tragjedia, vret dy fëmijët dhe veten" (postuar 18-09-2003 nga Mjegulla)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23958

Titulli: "Kush do te fitoje ne zgjedhte lokale ne Tirane" (postuar 18-09-2003 nga babadimri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23957

Titulli: "WYSIWYG Editor" (postuar 17-09-2003 nga karamelja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23947

Titulli: "Ankese Per aop Djal^Pogradecar" (postuar 17-09-2003 nga Permetare^Bosto)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23946

Titulli: "Translated in English" (postuar 17-09-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23945

Titulli: "Kerkese per @op se i plotesojme kushtet" (postuar 17-09-2003 nga zebrone)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23942

Titulli: "Si mundem qe mp3 files qe kam ne kompjuter ti bej posted ne web sitin tim personal" (postuar 17-09-2003 nga shqiptari02)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23941

Titulli: "Sa besoni ne Parapsikologji ???!!!" (postuar 17-09-2003 nga Psikostudenti)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23939

Titulli: "Daci: Nuk pres shumë nga dialogu Prishtinë-Beograd" (postuar 17-09-2003 nga mani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23929

Titulli: "Vrasje makabre ne familje" (postuar 17-09-2003 nga addam)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23928

Titulli: "Poezi te kopjuera" (postuar 17-09-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23923

Titulli: "Urdherimi Per Te Mire Dhe Ndalimi Nga E Keqa" (postuar 17-09-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23919

Titulli: "Per Ty Rini" (postuar 17-09-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23918

Titulli: "Nje kerkese te vockel per  @perator" (postuar 17-09-2003 nga BLACK_KNIGHT)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23917

Titulli: "Per Ty Rini" (postuar 17-09-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23916

Titulli: "Cilesite e personalitetit dhe karakterit" (postuar 17-09-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23915

Titulli: "Forumi ka me shume goca apo cuna?" (postuar 17-09-2003 nga babadimri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23914

Titulli: "Votat janë të lira!..." (postuar 17-09-2003 nga Agim Doçi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23910

Titulli: "Kush mendoni se do te fitoj &quot;Champions League&quot; ?" (postuar 17-09-2003 nga euzfor)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23909

Titulli: "T'ja rasim Dibrançe" (postuar 16-09-2003 nga StterollA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23903

Titulli: "Mendoni për të ardhmen..." (postuar 16-09-2003 nga Sirena_E_Vogel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23902

Titulli: "Mali i Gjallicës ?" (postuar 16-09-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23900

Titulli: "C'ka mendoni per fatin e juaj?" (postuar 16-09-2003 nga I_DREJTI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23899

Titulli: "Çfarë mendoni për dëshirën?" (postuar 16-09-2003 nga I_DREJTI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23898

Titulli: "mirë se ju gjeta" (postuar 16-09-2003 nga Shpirti_l_vogel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23896

Titulli: "Dua ndihmë me faqet e internetit!" (postuar 16-09-2003 nga rolua)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23888

Titulli: "Dy vargje  dashurie..." (postuar 16-09-2003 nga ergys18)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23887

Titulli: "&quot;Bota edhe Ne&quot;, lexoje- te perket dhe ty!!" (postuar 16-09-2003 nga Khalid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23883

Titulli: "Greqi, 90 % e shqiptareve me llogari bankare" (postuar 16-09-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23882

Titulli: "Firmoset marreveshja per hekurudhen Tirane-Durres" (postuar 16-09-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23881

Titulli: "Zgjedhjet lokale në Shqipëri" (postuar 16-09-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23880

Titulli: "Njaqeta" (postuar 16-09-2003 nga Edmond83)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23879

Titulli: "Libër për Çamërinë nga Podrimja" (postuar 16-09-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23875

Titulli: "Shkolla dhe Kongresi i Manastirit" (postuar 16-09-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23874

Titulli: "Web Site and Domain name" (postuar 15-09-2003 nga Niko D'Angelo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23870

Titulli: "*enya*" (postuar 15-09-2003 nga GoDDeSS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23869

Titulli: "Nxenesit e MIT-se behen pronare ne Kazinote e Las Vegas." (postuar 15-09-2003 nga miri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23868

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: C'far lloj muzike pelqeni me shume ?
 o 'Dance dhe trance' (1 vota)
 o 'Rap' (0 vota)
 o 'Rock' (0 vota)
 o 'R&B' (0 vota)
 o 'I pelqej ne pergjithesi te gjitha' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24232

Sondazh: Kush do i fitoj zgjedhjet e sivjetshme
 o 'PS' (2 vota)
 o 'PD' (5 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24025

Sondazh: Cila rubrikë ju pëlqen më së shumti
 o 'Aktualitete' (1 vota)
 o 'Editorial' (0 vota)
 o 'Speciale' (0 vota)
 o 'Kulturë' (0 vota)
 o 'Sport' (3 vota)
 o 'Mozaik' (0 vota)
 o 'S`jam i interesuar' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24015

Sondazh: A e perkrahni krijimin e Unionit Shqiperi-Kosove?
 o 'Po' (10 vota)
 o 'Jo' (3 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23986

Sondazh: Cilin nga keto qytete do ta votonit per kryeqytet te Unionit Shqiperi-Kosove?
 o 'Tirana' (11 vota)
 o 'Prishtina' (1 vota)
 o 'Prizreni' (5 vota)
 o 'Shkupi' (1 vota)
 o 'Nuk e di' (4 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23985


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

23-09:
 o Fala (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=475

23-09:
 o STRUUGA_BOY (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1102

23-09:
 o enrieta (49) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2369

23-09:
 o marko (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2938
 o bingo1 (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3777

23-09:
 o Eduarti81 (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9924

23-09:
 o hiedi (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5584

23-09:
 o alfa156 (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5111

23-09:
 o amir (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5463

23-09:
 o LëRë (33) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5596

23-09:
 o Mohammed LG (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5942

23-09:
 o NYCLifeguard (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6032

23-09:
 o keni - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6052

23-09:
 o Nazmi (16) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7760

24-09:
 o Bel ami (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...info&userid=20

24-09:
 o Arben (28) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=379

24-09:
 o ExTrEmE_LiFe (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=959

24-09:
 o tony m (44) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1905

24-09:
 o apostoli (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2198

24-09:
 o Stamato (37) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2387
 o Alesanko (37) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2396

24-09:
 o L~Viz (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4655

24-09:
 o saimiri-uk (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5236

24-09:
 o dari (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5448
 o dardan-c (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5745
 o lagjia-5 (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5968

24-09:
 o Esmeralda_1 (28) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6292

24-09:
 o Gona (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6980
 o jennifer (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7364

24-09:
 o DenisBicaku (28) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7889


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 17-09-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 119 Anetare te rinj
 o 132 Tema te reja
 o 2,657 Postime te reja
 o 8 Sondazhe te reja

----------

